# Spring Pellet Price For BAREFOOT Pellets.



## Parcero2012 (Mar 28, 2011)

Just Called My Local Pellet Dealer and i am so disappointed with the price that i have been quoted for BAREFOOT'S.

269 for barefoot pellets without Delivery. 

I guess my next question is do i take a chance with LG Pellets at 259.90 or do I wait It Out.

I Really Believe 269 is way over priced for barefoot even though they have been the hottest pellets I have ever burned.

Can Anybody chime in on the LG Pellets from woodpellets.com ?

Are they a good Hot Pellet, I dont care about clinkers or ash just GOOD HEAT OUTPUT.


----------



## newf lover (Mar 28, 2011)

It's $10 a ton difference to get a pellet you've had good luck with and are happy with. Skip going out to dinner once next year and it will make up for the difference in price. Get the one you're happy with.


----------



## Parcero2012 (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes True newf lover,  But Last Year They Were 249 Ton, I just Feel like If we all start to buy at that price, then next season they will be 289 Ton. I mean were does it end.. Excuse My Rant Just Trying to get a good spring price.


----------



## Fsappo (Mar 28, 2011)

Yup, for the 40 bucks or so you'll save during the heating season by experimenting, thats like driving 15 miles to a gas station to save 2 cents a gallon on gas.  They aint overpriced if you get more heat per pound than another pellet.  Now, if you were pondering saving 50 bucks a ton and saving $200 for a season...maybe worth wasting some brain time on.


----------



## mascoma (Mar 28, 2011)

barefoot is worth $10 more per ton than LG's
Have you compared the price of gas from a year ago to today???  What is your heating alternative that has not gone up in price?


----------



## Fish On (Mar 28, 2011)

[quote author="mascoma" date="1301357847"]barefoot is worth $10 more per ton than LG's
Have you compared the price of gas from a year ago to today???  What is your heating alternative that has not gone up in price?[/quote

x2


----------



## johnnycomelately (Mar 28, 2011)

My dealer here in CT is selling Barefoot for $269/ton as well. The reality is that if you opt out of buying them, someone else wil scoop them upl. That is because $269 is a fair market price. (Albeit I would much rather get them for $100/ton!) But the reality is that they are worth as much as someone is willing to pay for them, and crappy pellets are only worth as much as someone is willing to shell out for them as well. I mean, c'mon, do you really thing thet Lowes and Home Depot would sell their stuff for $187/ ton if there were people willing to pay more for them. Case in point is all of the recent threads where people are saying that now that they have raised their price, they refuse to buy them. It's just business. But don't get me wrong, I want a great deal as much as the next guy but let's be reasonable. Oil last year was $1.90/gallon. This year its close to$4.00/gallon. Barefoot pellets went from $249 to $269 and you are considering switching to a much lesser brand to save $10? Not prudent, and I only offer this because you asked. either way, I wish you luck. Keep us posted.
P.S.
Go for the Barefoot!


----------



## Parcero2012 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks Johnnycomelately, You Are definitely right I just needed one or two of my fellow pellet members to chime in and tell me that 269/ton is a good price for the barefoots. I really thought that price was on the high side. But Yeah considering oil is up near 4.00 gallon the difference is minimal.


----------



## Shortstuff (Mar 29, 2011)

If I remember correctly, I paid $269 per ton for my barefoots last summer and would gladly pay the same price right now and just might do just that, they are a great pellet.

If the LG's you are referring to are the Granules LG, I still have about 3/4 of a ton from a couple of years ago that I'm going to get rid of.  They were not a good pellet for me.


----------



## gengle (Mar 31, 2011)

I found a local supplier in S. Central PA, they're moslty a building and cement supplier but one of only two folks carrying Barefoot's in the area. They're selling the pellets for $280/ton. I really wanted to try them out but, opted for 3 tons of Turman's @ $215/ton from a local hearth shop. I'll try to score a few bag's closer to the plant in Troy just to satisfy my curiosity but, that's a two and a half hour drive. If anybody knows of a retailer closer to the Capitol region I'd appreciate a heads up.


----------



## davevassar (Apr 1, 2011)

mascoma said:
			
		

> barefoot is worth $10 more per ton than LG's



Agreed.


----------



## imacman (Apr 1, 2011)

Parcero2012 said:
			
		

> 269 for barefoot pellets without Delivery.
> 
> I guess my next question is do i take a chance with LG Pellets at 259.90 or do I wait It Out.
> 
> I Really Believe 269 is way over priced for barefoot even though they have been the hottest pellets I have ever burned.



You're only talking about a difference of 20 cents a bag...if you like the Barefoots, go for it.


----------



## PA_Clinker (Apr 2, 2011)

I've been burning whatever even resembled a wood pellet for the last 20 years in an old Earth Stove that finally gave out last month. Hence, I'm no pellet "connoisseur" so I'm playing catch-up. Whenever I search for the best wood pellets, Barefoots and Hamers inevitably come up. 

A local supplier said that he was anticipating a price increase on Barefoots and was likely dropping them. So, he recommended Hamers instead for "around" $240-$245 cash & carry.

Also, how do the Somersets match up? I found someone local who has a few tons for sale.


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 2, 2011)

PA_Clinker said:
			
		

> I've been burning whatever even resembled a wood pellet for the last 20 years in an old Earth Stove that finally gave out last month. Hence, I'm no pellet "connoisseur" so I'm playing catch-up. Whenever I search for the best wood pellets, Barefoots and Hamers inevitably come up.
> 
> A local supplier said that he was anticipating a price increase on Barefoots and was likely dropping them. So, he recommended Hamers instead for "around" $240-$245 cash & carry.
> 
> Also, how do the Somersets match up? I found someone local who has a few tons for sale.



Somersets are a great pellet. Great heat, Very low ash, and very small. Out of the 3 tons I burned, I did not find one pellet longer than an inch (average was about 1/2"). My Quad likes them little pellets. Keeps the fire consistent. My buddy just bought a ton, some were a little longer in length, maybe 1 1/4". His were a lil hotter also. I picked them up for $175 at Menards here in Ohio. They are about $199 a ton now. Still contemplating on buying some more. Got 9 tons now though, Hard to get the Wife to believe I NEED MORE!! LOL


----------



## jumpinin (Apr 2, 2011)

Parcero2012 : Is that price from tri-county? There is very little choice for us here in lower HV unfortunately. I didn't buy from them in the spring last year - waited until mid summer and their price just steadily kept going up on the Barefoots - so I think this year I will jump on the spring bandwagon - after I shop around a bit.


----------



## Parcero2012 (Apr 2, 2011)

Yeah jumpinin That is TRI-COUNTY I paid 239 ton last year with 65 delivery to my home. I cant keep beating up my minivan to haul 4 tons. just alot of trips, wear and tear on the vehicle. and just a long day when they can be waiting for me. PRICELESS IMHO. 

CURRENT PRICES AT TRI-COUNTY

269 TON - BAREFOOTS
229 TON - NEWP

65.00 DELIVERY - UP TO 6 TONS

I WILL BE ORDERING 4 TONS OF BAREFOOTS TODAY.


----------



## jumpinin (Apr 2, 2011)

Yeah - I just hate looking at them for 6 months - though it is April and I am still burning pellets arggg! I think I might go with 2 tons of NEWP's for the shoulder seasons as many of the good folks here suggest - I am just so unsure with the mixed reviews of the NEWP's - but $229 is pretty good for where we are.


----------



## Parcero2012 (Apr 2, 2011)

Yeah 229 ton is a good price for NEWP, I might go down to home and hearth in cortlandt, and give the CURRAN'S a shot and grab a ton of those for the shoulder season.


----------



## Fsappo (Apr 2, 2011)

If your gonna try the Currans, go for the softwoods


----------



## bbone (Apr 2, 2011)

Parcero 2012      Tri-County is a "trip"   sometimes they are the nicest people,  other times they are mean and nasty


----------



## Parcero2012 (Apr 3, 2011)

bbone said:
			
		

> Parcero 2012      Tri-County is a "trip"   sometimes they are the nicest people,  other times they are mean and nasty



This Is True bbone, But They Are The Only Show In Town, Besides Home and hearth in cortlandt NY.
I just placed my order for 4 tons of the barefoots  today at TRI-COUNTY and the place was JUMPIN with tons of vehicles purchasing loose bags of barefoot and NEWP, She Is Doing Very Well and gave me a huge smile as i secured my order for delivery on april 15th. The Putnam county jogging / bike trail is right behind her place of business so i can tell you that she had quite a large stock of barefoots during the summer as i jogged by the place and pondered what the price would be for the spring special.


----------



## PelletFiend (Apr 4, 2011)

Currans - Agree get the softwoods; the white bag is average, the clear bag/softwoods were above average for me.
*
Lesson learned* - I bought a ton of my favs last year (Lig greens) and 2 tons of the cheap ones (Treecycle) - saved about $30 a ton.  not bad, but man did I miss out.  Treecycle had a lot more ash, and ran cooler than my favorite brand, and so I paid the price with extra cleaning and had to run the oil heat more in January after I ran out of the good stuff.  I am spending the extra this year for 4 tons of the best I can get.


----------



## jtakeman (Apr 4, 2011)

PelletFiend said:
			
		

> Currans - Agree get the softwoods; the white bag is average, the clear bag/softwoods were above average for me.
> *
> Lesson learned* - I bought a ton of my favs last year (Lig greens) and 2 tons of the cheap ones (Treecycle) - saved about $30 a ton.  not bad, but man did I miss out.  Treecycle had a lot more ash, and ran cooler than my favorite brand, and so I paid the price with extra cleaning and had to run the oil heat more in January after I ran out of the good stuff.  I am spending the extra this year for 4 tons of the best I can get.



PelletFiend

I save the better stuff for the cold weather. We call them shoulder pellets(warmer fall/spring season) when they don't cut the cold weather for you. If you need to save a nickle or 2 thats where we try to pinch things. I never could pinch in the cold weather so I always have the stuff I know will keep me warm ready for it. Good thing you had the oil as back-up!


----------



## Alternative Guy (Apr 4, 2011)

PelletFiend said:
			
		

> Currans - Agree get the softwoods; the white bag is average, the clear bag/softwoods were above average for me.
> *
> Lesson learned* - I bought ... 2 tons of the cheap ones (Treecycle) - saved about $30 a ton.  not bad, but man did I miss out.  Treecycle had a lot more ash, and ran cooler than my favorite brand, and so I paid the price with extra cleaning and had to run the oil heat more in January after I ran out of the good stuff...


You don't need to worry about repeating this mistake.  Treecycle appears to be a bad memory.


----------



## imacman (Apr 4, 2011)

Alternative Guy said:
			
		

> .... Treecycle appears to be a bad memory.



Yes, they are gone...lots of financial, emissions, and noise problems.


----------



## BradH70 (Apr 4, 2011)

jumpinin said:
			
		

> Yeah - I just hate looking at them for 6 months - though it is April and I am still burning pellets arggg! I think I might go with 2 tons of NEWP's for the shoulder seasons as many of the good folks here suggest - I am just so unsure with the mixed reviews of the NEWP's - but $229 is pretty good for where we are.



I'm finding that the NEWP have had LOTS of fines in the bag and I have to clean the stove every couple of days when buring them. That being said, they do put out good heat and at $230/ton in my area right now makes the cleaning worth while and makes for a good shoulder season pellets for me.


----------



## c_mantle (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm burning a brand referred to as Summerhill - the label says Wood Pellet Co in big letters and they come from Summerhill PA.  The local shop swears by them and it is pretty much all I know.   I bought 1 ton of Stove Chow from HD - and quite honestly - they seemed to burn okay - perhaps not as hot.

My stove is a Harman Accentra.  This is my first season.

Anyone have experience with the Stove Chow?  The label seems to indicate they are made with soft woods (pine?).  Am I in for some serious cleaning this spring?


----------



## johnnycomelately (Apr 6, 2011)

Stove Chow is the same as Energex American pellets in a different bag. This is a private label for Home Depot and Lowe's. It is all hardwood. Like any pellet, some people here like it and some people here do not. It is a hardwood pellet and it is not great but not awful either. You will be ok with it.


----------



## summit (Apr 6, 2011)

with the big changes in fuel prices, and the "end of season" stuff going on right now with many retailers, now is probably the best time to buy pellets for next year IMO. We got a load of Barefoot in a week or so ago, shipping cost alone was almost $50/ton! Now with diesel topping $4/gallon, I don;t think you'll find too many pellets under $200/ton, even the cheap stuff. Anything worth a damn is gonna be well north of 250.


----------



## tomek (Jul 23, 2011)

We just got 4 tons of Barefoot pellets from a local guy in NJ for $235 plus $160 for delivery, which comes to about $275 a ton. We're kinda getting ripped off on the delivery fee, but we're asking the guy to help me put everything in the basement.


----------



## rico7684 (Jul 24, 2011)

Just ordered a couple tons of Barefoots for $250 per ton and $10 ton delivery.  I purchased from the same supplier last year and the price is the same.  In my area, Finger Lakes, NY, the price of Barefoot pellets range from $250 - $270 per ton, but fewer suppliers are selling them this year.


----------



## Meneillys (Jul 25, 2011)

A customer told me Barefoot is $290 a ton picked up in Syracuse NY area. Seems a bit high I think they had them for $260 last year.


----------



## rebsamusa (Jul 25, 2011)

I just looked to see the price on Barefoots here in SE MA and they are going for $294/ton.....and it's just July


----------



## PutnamJct (Aug 22, 2011)

Tri County is now $289 per ton, should make you feel a little better


----------

